# Creating new methods (and a collection of some you may want to look through)



## shadowslice e (Mar 31, 2016)

Not really anything new on my part, just a collection of resources and thoughts which could be good reading for anyone wishing to create a method as well as other considerations when picking or designing a method.


Spoiler: Brainstorms/Primers



Collective brainstorm for method designers
Kirjava's method primer
What not to propose





Spoiler: Methods






Spoiler: Must reads (in alphabetical order)



CFOP
Corners first
Edges First
Columns First
Heise
Human Thistlethwaite Algorithm
Petrus
Roux
ZB
ZZ





Spoiler: Optional (but still important)



(In no particular order)
Snyder2
Tripod
Orient first
Waterman
SSC (Shadowslice Snow Columns)
B2 (Briggs2) Method
Other (experimental)





Spoiler: What not to propose



Belt
Sandwich
Corners first
Edges First
Most types of Last slot






Ultimately, it come down to: is the method efficient, ergonomic, new concepts/applications (check!) or lookaheadable?
Feel free to add more or you own thoughts.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 31, 2016)

Don't forget belt and sandwich, they're among the more common methods being proposed countless times. Not sure if I missed any others. Also, broken link in first spoiler.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 1, 2016)

Should be a go to for new people to the thread, though I don't know if I should be talking as I am still pretty new myself...
Also, what about Kociemba?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 1, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Should be a go to for new people to the thread, though I don't know if I should be talking as I am still pretty new myself...
> Also, what about Kociemba?



Kociemba is basically thistlethwaite with less steps. Also, the wiki doesn't have a very good page on it.


----------



## Abram Lookadoo (Aug 31, 2017)

well, i guess I'll place my method.

1)build a 2x2x3 block at DB while tracking trigger cp
2)solve trigger eo+trigger cp+DF edge piece
3)place 2 f2l pairs
4)2gll

1)try to create a near-optimal 2x2x3 block in DB. the hard part is tracking cp. i have not found a way to do this yet, and will update this post when i find out.

2)using F,U moves along with triggers ([RUR'][L'UL][rUr'][l'Ul][M'UM][MFM]) you must use your intuition to solve cp, eo and DF

what each move does to the cp
for each U move F>L>B>R>F
for each F move U>L>B>R>U
for each R trigger D>B>R>L>D
for each L' trigger D>R>L>B>D

3)match up an edge and a corner and place it into the slot, by only using non-wide triggers and U moves

4)use 1/84 2gll algorithms


----------



## _zoux (Jun 30, 2018)

How about Recognition? Solving isn't as bad as recognition.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a method, but i want to see if it already exists.
Its called sandwich, but you start in the middle layer and its for 3x3


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 17, 2018)

M layer or E layer?

E layer is the belt method.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Sep 19, 2018)

It's the e layer.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2018)

FluxDigital01 said:


> It's the e layer.



https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Belt_Method


----------

